# My tanks



## Gregi (Dec 2, 2006)

Here are some of my tanks: 15g, 29g & 55g


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Nice looking tanks


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

extreamly nice...

what lives in what?


----------



## Gregi (Dec 2, 2006)

15g: 
There are 1+2 Apistogramma agassizi
29g: 
- 1+3 Apistogramma cacatuoides 
- 2 x Nannostomus beckfordi
- 15 x Paracheirodon innesi
- 6 x Otocinclus sp.
55g:
- 2 breeding pairs of Pterophyllum scalare
- 2+2 Nannacara anomala
- 4 Carnegiella strigata strigata
- 6 x Otocinclus sp.
- 3 Ancistrus dolichopterus

I've got also 29g with tonns of small Angelfishes (btw they are for sale)


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

i like the 15 lots... perhaps tearing the leaves up to make them smaller would make it less jarring for the eye..


----------



## Gregi (Dec 2, 2006)

ranmasatome said:


> i like the 15 lots... perhaps tearing the leaves up to make them smaller would make it less jarring for the eye..


Yes, you're right, I'm going to change them but I don't have time to go outside town


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Are you planning on selling the angelfish? If so let me know.


----------



## Gregi (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes, I'm planning to sell them, Angles for sale


----------



## Gregi (Dec 2, 2006)

15g tenants 















The pictures were taken in different tank.
29g:






























55g:


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

You have a nice touch when setting up your tanks. thanks for the pictures


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow, great tanks and amazing pictures.

Now if only there were a club you couls join so that you could share this interest with other hobbyists.

Hmmm...


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

I have to say you have done a really good job on the planted tanks! A lot of people over do the plants but yours is in a good balance and very good looking!


----------

